# CT Abdomen/Pelvis



## kimied (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a question regarding the 2010 and prior codes for coding a CT Abdomen and CT Pelvis when done on the same day and the description of th report is a combination and not easily decipherable to which is abdomen or which is pelvic related.  

If the report states CT Abdomen & CT Pelvis but is not separated can you still bill both procedures and would you need a modifier so the insurance will pay both procedures.  I am tryin get the most reimbursement that is allowed based on documentation.

Thank you for any input.

Kimie


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Feb 2, 2011)

if the CT Abdomen and CT Pelvis were done at the same time the report can be combined but the radiologist has to dictate referring to each even if each site is normal.

If the CT abdomen was done in the am and then for some reason the pelvis done at a complete diffewrent time (which is rare) then you might be able to append mod 59 but check with your payor for thier specific guidelines.  

If say a CT Abdomen was done, then shortly after "oh go down through the pelvis" then the CPT's need to be changed to reflect that and the dictation should also be read as a CT Adomen/Pelvis.  ALsao if a CT Abdomen/Pelvis without is done then it is decided to do a CT A/P with contrast then then charges need to be correct from CT A/P w/o then CT A/P w/ to the CT A/P w/&w/o and dictated accordingly


----------

